# Outdoors > Fishing >  How to catch a flounder ?

## Munsey

I've been challenged to catch a flounder on a line , I'd like to try fly rod but if I has to be bait I'll use my spinning rod . Anyone done it before ? Ant tips ? And yes I know a net is piss easy .

----------


## Toby

Put a sinker up where the swivel is for the trace and a hook at the back. Use a small crab as thats what they eat. it'll just sit there on the bottom bouncing around in the current and old mr flounder will swim by and munch him back. My first fish I caught in the river here was a flounder on a set up like that

----------


## Neckshot

That is a challenge!! maybe try a real light softbait or check this out mate
Catching A Flounder - The Fishing Website Forums

----------


## veitnamcam

I have caught a couple on a Terakie rig by chance.
Someone said creamed corn is good bait and burly?
Small small hooks obviously

----------


## Gibo

> I have caught a couple on a Terakie rig by chance.
> Someone said creamed corn is good bait and burly?
> Small small hooks obviously


How do you keep creamed corn on a hook?

----------


## big_foot

Im planning on giving it a go at some stage, was just guna set up a really light running trace on my spinning rod baited with a worm or crab

----------


## Munsey

I should add , the challenge is set in lake Ellesmere . ( dirty brown salt water ) . I'm not sure if there are crabs in there Toby . I'm sure there is a dose to be caught down at the local huts there though .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

small hooks?
I dunno what creamed corn is :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

And is a Terakie a relation to our Tarakihi :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

Did it put up a scrap ? I've herd they are good fun on light tackle

----------


## Gibo

> small hooks?
> I dunno what creamed corn is


Gold!!! Just imagine trying to keep cream on a hook  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> I should add , the challenge is set in lake Ellesmere . ( dirty brown salt water ) . I'm not sure if there are crabs in there Toby . I'm sure there is a dose to be caught down at the local huts there though .


Do some research or ask the locals what they eat in there?

----------


## Toby

Do a bit of cheating. Or scouting whateves. net some and check whats in its guts before the comp

----------


## Munsey

> Do a bit of cheating. Or scouting whateves. net some and check whats in its guts before the comp


The bloke who has put the challenge is an absolute gun fly fisherman and retired guide , so cheating is  option  :Thumbsup: , if I do succeed it will be my only chance to out fish him ever .

----------


## Gibo

> The bloke who has put the challenge is an absolute gun fly fisherman and retired guide , so cheating is  option , if I do succeed it will be my only chance to out fish him ever .


Sweet then, just buy one and flop it out when hes not looking  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Gold!!! Just imagine trying to keep cream on a hook


Ah, I always thought it was corn and cream in a can,hence I have never opened one because I like corn! :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

If its salt water there has to be crabs,like spiders on land your never more than a meter from one.

Net some and take a look what they are eating Munsey, yea fight pretty well for a short burst like terakey.

----------


## Gibo

> If its salt water there has to be crabs,like spiders on land your never more than a meter from one.
> 
> Net some and take a look what they are eating Munsey, yea fight pretty well for a short burst like terakey.


Its Terror ki!!!

----------


## Matt2308

Used to catch lots of flounder in the UK which are similar to the ones here and feed on worms, small crabs and other crustaceans. 
We used to catch them in estuaries and on sandy beaches, often at night.
Also used to catch some from a shallow bay at night, would use the spot light to see them on the bottom, then cast a worm that I'd dug from the beach to them which was quite successful.

----------


## P38

> How do you keep creamed corn on a hook?


Your onto it Gibo  :Thumbsup: 

Cream Corn kernel or a Cooked Pea on a tiny hook, no sinkers, just let it free float in the current.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Munsey

> Your onto it Gibo 
> 
> Cream Corn kernel or a Cooked Pea on a tiny hook, no sinkers, just let it free float in the current.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I should have mentioned that I have tried to catch one and failed miserably . I did try a cooked pea as I was told that they go crazy on them . There where tons of flats in where I was fishing , a shallow bay and they where skipping out of the water in front of boat . Didn't try the corn . Kind of like the idea of the fly rod , I see on the fish form link a blood worm bead head nymph ? Is that common to find in a fly fishing shop ?

----------


## stug

I have heard a doll fly on a sinking line. Draw it across the bottom in short bursts so it kicks up the mud.

----------


## veitnamcam

HOW TO CATCH FLOUNDER EAZY WITH GULP - YouTube
Fishing for Flounder - Watch Them Strike Baits! - YouTube

----------


## Munsey

Cheers for that Cam , looks too easy .  Got some jig heads too .

----------


## veitnamcam

Interesting point was to wait before striking

----------


## Munsey

> Interesting point was to wait before striking


Yes did not that , kind of thing that will make the difference of getting them or not . Won't tell my mate that  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> small hooks?
> I dunno what creamed corn is


VC

Check this out.



Makes the best Camp Corn Fritters too.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> Attachment 25337
> 
> Makes the best Camp Corn Fritters too. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Yea Iv seen it,Never been game to open one.

----------


## stingray

> Yea Iv seen it,Never been game to open one.


  Come to my place I'll open a couple of cans and we'll make some corn fritters .. So good!  

Next we'll have someone tell us they add em to their B & E and THAT will start no end of trouble!!! 

Get amongst em Munsey ...all the best on your challenge.

----------


## Petros_mk

Anyone doing any gigging on flounder in the evenings here?

----------


## Sparrow

finally something I may know about if a kiwi flounder eats the same as a pommy flounder, take a light salmon spoon , remove the trebles and put 4 inches of mono in its place with a smallish hook ( 6-10) long shank, baited with worm.

Slow retrieve if not to snaggy, the flounder only attracted by the spoon but eats the worm.

This is how I used to get em as a kid back in blighty any how,  :Have A Nice Day:  should work here eh ?

Saying that I've only tried and caught with net here so wtf would I know :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dynastar27

> Yea Iv seen it,Never been game to open one.


creamed corn fritters with heaps of watties man yum  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

I was hand feeding a few up in niue they seem to like bread and coconut
coconut seems to be dynamite on fish for some reason, I cant imagine why but it works like a charm

----------

